# 740il Questions, Help Please!



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 98 740il with high miles and have noticed a noise that sounds like a grinding, I live in a tiny little town (just moved from Cali) and there are no BMW dealerships here. Also, when I stop or slow down when I am goin 40 or over the wheel shakes but when I hit the brake or let off the gas it stops. Also, yesterday I was driving home and pulling in when I heard a dragging noise come from the car and I got out and looked but there was nothing dragging. When I went to park it, it was smoking under the hood. Not heavy smoke, but noticable because when I stopped the car I could smell it. I had a friend look at it and he said that there was not fluid in the a/c thing, and I had been using on full blast that day, (with 100+ heat index) and he said that I need to refill it and that should fix that (the smoking) . Anyone had any of these problems ??? Or can help with solutions ect would be much appreicated. Thanks!


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

You don't necessarily need a BMW dealer. Find a reputable German Car shop that either specializes in, or works on Bimmers. Have your car looked over. From your descriptions you could be looking at normal activity for an older high mileage car, all the way to needing some work. In short, it could be almost anything until you provide some more specific info. Where is the grinding coming from? Is it just something you hear, or feel? Any fluid leaks, on the ground or on the hoses? These are all things that need to be looked at up close. The wheel issue could be anything from needing an alignment, to a rotor, to a bushing or bearing; again, it has to be seen up close by a qualified person. Once you find the culprits, fix them, and keep doing preventive work, you should be fine. First, find a shop and stop in and ask questions. We've all been there, welcome to the club.


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, well the guy who looked at it said it's coming from the break, it was knocked out of place and is knocking on the rotor. He took off the wheel and rotated the rotor and could see and hear that that is what it is. He is going to adjust it which isn't a big deal. And as far as the smoke goes, he checked the a/c compressor and it was empty and so I am getting some R134a for that and then it should be good. He said that other than that it runs really good. I know nothing about cars, at all, so I freak out when I hear a noise or think anything at all is wrong. I live in the tiniest little town that has a couple lube places and that pretty much it. And I don't wanna drive it far, like into Savannah or Charleston not being comfortable with it being in the shape it's in. I'm really paranoid. Also, my check engine light has been going on for quite some time and I always have it checked and turned off, it's always the o2 censor, I took it to a shop and they said that its not bad and most cars can even run without the censors and the car is fine and that he ( the mechanic) wouldn't even put the money in it because it's not a big deal and won't hurt the car at all. He also recommended seafoam which makes it go off if I put a can in with each fill up. Oh, and there are no leaks and I have had no problems with it before this, it's actually been a really good car and excellent on long trips.


Thanks for the help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

I had typed a reply that was like 5 paragraphs and hit the backspace button...%$#@@@@!!!!! Oh well,

If you're gonna keep your 7 for a few more years, invest in a decent set of tools (metric!!) Most of the repairs on the e38 can be done at your own home. Also, start using the more popular bimmer chat sites (bimmerfest, bimmerforums, bimmerboard) to search out solutions to your issues. BMW owners are a friendly bunch and enjoy helping each other. 

Lastly, your o2 sensors are very important. Although you can drive your car with bad ones, doing so can damage your engine in the long run...google "what do o2 sensor's do" when you get a chance...then print out your findings and take them to your mechanic..heheheh..good luck with your 7


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Many times, when the SES (CEL) light comes on, it will trigger O2 codes. The O2 sensors react to other stimuli, and may not be the actual culprit. Remember, the SES (CEL) is always emissions related. It could be as simple as a gas cap not tightened correctly, it could be your Camshaft Position Sensor, or it could even be your MAF.

The trick is how to relate to each one. If your car is hard to start, stumbles on acceleration, runs okay once you force it to run....odds are it is your MAF (Mass Air Flow Meter), if the SES light comes on and flickers, or goes off and comes on again on a subsequent day, it is a good bet it is your Cam Position Sensor (the car will actually run quite well while the SES light is illuminated). If your car cranks but does not start, it could be your Crankshaft Position Sensor. If you have a high mileage car, it is quite possible that the O2 sensors need replacement.

Replacing O2 sensors is quite easy, there are four of them, two pre cat and two post cat. Don't replace these until you are sure everything else is not the problem. Check your hoses, pre and post MAF (you may have to pull the MAF off and bend the hoses to see the leak) replace as necessary. Make sure your air filter is clean and vacuum out the box. If the light still does not go away, replace your CPSs, one at a time. Don't forget the O ring.

Take your car to the local Autozone and have the codes read. Write them down, and then post to the forum. That provides a wealth of information from which we can suggest courses of action.

Good luck, and keep posting. There are lots of really knowledgeable folks out here ready to help you.

jake


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

It starts and runs well.


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

The codes are 0954 and 0934. I also found out I need a new a/c compressor =( along with a new rotor which isn't a big deal. With the codes, I think that is before cat. I have been looking them up and it's really confusing, of course I know nothing about cars except how to put gas in them! What does the universal mean? I am assuming I can't use them for my car because they are cheaper but I still wanted to know As far as the a/c compressor, is there anywhere I can get one for a good price??

Thanks for the help.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

If the car starts up and runs well, you can rule out the MAF. Currently unable to provide 0934/0954 info.
Still looking.

jake


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a pretty good code reference site but yours don't show up.

http://www.obd-codes.com/trouble_codes/


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I had them look them up at Advanced Auto and they said it was Bank 1 Censor one and Bank 2 censor one were running slow...whatever that means...I'm so lost.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I couldn't find them either....I don't know where Advance Auto came up with them, but it almost sounds like bank one and bank two sensors (possibly cam position sensors) which would throw CELs (check engine light - SES = Service engine soon). Cam position sensors are 'no great deals' to replace, if you wanted, and you or a friend with the proper tools could do it in 20 minutes.

I think they got the first two digits wrong. Try Auto Zone, they are usually pretty good at this kind of stuff.

jake


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe it was me, I'm going off of memory, but when they looked up the codes that's what they told me. However, my check engine light went off, AGAIN and hasn't come back on yet. My main concern is the rotor, and of course the a/c compressor. Then def the o2 censors. I really appreciate the help from everyone since I have no clue what I'm doing! Now if only I could find a a/c compressor under $500!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Your CEL going off and on is almost dead giveaway for cam position sensors. Forget the O2s
for now. 

Also, make sure your gas cap is on securely, every time you gas up.

jake


----------



## BlackBeamer08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Can positioning sensors?? Is that bad? Worse than o2 censors?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cam (as in camshaft) position sensors. Try this: Go over to www.bimmerforums.com and look at a recent thread by Fahd titled P0340/Camshaft position sensor. Plik posts a picture which shows the cutouts on the camshaft pulley which interact with the camshaft position sensor itself.

jake


----------

